
Show HN: Chart It – Create and share beautiful charts for free - bko
https://www.chartit.io/
======
bko
I created Chart It as a platform to create and share charts on the web.
There's no signup required. I would love any feedback.

Although Excel, Google Sheets and similar apps have great charting
functionality, I didn't find any simple way to create charts to share. I'd
have to create the chart, take a screenshot or somehow save to an image and
then find an image hosting platform. I also wouldn't be able to include the
data or allow anyone to customize my chart.

So I created Chart It as a simple platform to create and host charts.

The site is a static site built in React Typescript with AWS services.

